# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Commission 2019: Tiberhoa, Land of the Engine Lords

## tainotim

Hello everyone,

This is commission map I recently finished for a private RPG setting, showing Tiberhoa, a country risen from the sea that was originally colonized by dwarves but later abandoned in favor of seven great cities, all connected by railways.

I tried to practice some new thing in this map, including more details and some dot-work, which I havent attempted before. 

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## Wingshaw

Looks great, Karl! I think you've done a great job with the dots, and the details really come out, too. The muted colour palette is something I have come to recognise as very tainotim-ian

Wingshaw

----------


## Domino44

Yes! I'm so happy to see the finished version after seeing all your teasers on Insta... It was definitely worth the wait! The detail you are able to pull off is always amazing to me, I particularly love the Motelands.  :Smile:

----------


## Sapiento

Very fine map!

----------


## MistyBeee

Hmm, always so fond of your work ! 
The dot work looks super interesting there and gives a good sense of relief.
And now I'm teased about the empty Andoran...!  :Razz:

----------


## Ilanthar

Great work, once again!

----------


## arsheesh

Unable to rep you ATM but this is fabulous.  The ink-work really shines through here.  Very nice.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## tainotim

I’m so humbled by all these kind words. Thank you everyone! This one was a great learning experience for me, so I’m extra happy that it is received well  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## Sulla

I really enjoy the muted color scheme -- and the cities!

----------

